# Billerica police discrimination case closed



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

BOSTON -- Eight months after a federal judge had terse comments for the Billerica Police Department and a police officer who is suing it, calling the lawsuit a waste of time and of taxpayer's money, the case has been closed. ​
Attorney Scott A. Lathrop, of Groton, who represents Billerica Police Officer Thomas J. Conners, notified U.S. District Court Judge Richard G. Stearns that Conners is currently on active duty in the Middle East and his return date is unknown. 

In a decision issued Wednesday, Stearns administratively closed the case, but left the door open if Conners wishes to pursue a trial on his sole remaining claim -- his military leave on Nov. 17, 2007. If so, he must notify the court within 10 days of his return from service and the court will re-open the case and set a trial date. ​
Read more: Billerica police discrimination case closed - Lowell Sun Online​


----------

